# Full moon this Halloween!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Let's hope it's a clear night so we can enjoy it!:jol:

http://www.moonconnection.com/moon-october-2012.phtml


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> Let's hope it's a clear night so we can enjoy it!:jol:
> 
> http://www.moonconnection.com/moon-october-2012.phtml


:jol:Oh that IS SO COOL! I will be happy as long as there is no rain!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Full moon, crisp air, and hopefully no clouds - perfect!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome! My camera is going to be ready!!

Now I just need the rain to stay away...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

With a full moon, we may not need as much lighting this year. 

Oct. 31st 2012 for our area:

Moon rise: 1818 (6:18pm) The full moon will be rising just as the TOTs are coming out! Hope it's a clear night.

Moon set: 0814 (8:14am)


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

"Technically" full on October 29 @ 19:49 UT ...which would be 3:49pm Eastern, 6:49pm Pacific. But +/- a few days, the effect will still be stunning! A few days after full, the moon rises around 7-8pm local time, so should cast a pretty spooky glow on the horizon right around TOT time. Though, being a Wednesday, most TOTs will probably be in bed before the 1-2am "high noon" moon.

http://aa.usno.navy.mil/cgi-bin/aa_moonphases.pl?year=2012&ZZZ=END


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Awesome news! This MUST be a good omen right?!?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

MrGrimm said:


> Awesome news! This MUST be a good omen right?!?


:jol:Oh I hope, I hope........


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

The moon will be great for effects, but I really hate cleaning up all the leaves afterwards after putting away the display.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

it will be a waning gibbous moon, with 97% of the moon visible..only a small slice at lower right will be missing...good enough for me.

Here is the Friday before, leading up to 'Ween: http://216.70.109.142/english/moon-phases/lunar-calendar-2012/10/26/


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

That sounds like a good insult...

"Yeah yeah whatever! You're such a waning gibbous!"


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

From "word detective" website: Dear Evan: What does "gibbous" mean, as in "gibbous moon"? Does it have anything to do with gibbons, the type of monkey? -- Edith Freedle, via the Internet.

It's so rare these days to get a question from someone of a truly romantic disposition, and what could be more romantic than moonlight and monkeys? Picture this: the moon, hanging "gibbous" in the velvet night sky, music and laughter tinkling in the distance, a soft breeze, the scent of gardenias, and there, your beloved, an arboreal anthropoid ape native to tropical Asia.

But no, thank heavens, there is no connection twixt ape and moon. "Gibbous" simply means "rounded or protruding" and comes from the Latin word meaning "hump." A gibbous moon is more than half full but not quite a full moon. Such a moon appears to have a convex edge, a sort of "hump," as opposed to the crescent shape of a moon less than half full. Although, strictly speaking, "gibbous" could apply to anything with a hump, the word is almost never found outside the phrase "gibbous moon."

The origin of "gibbon," the name of a type of ape found in Southeastern Asia and the East Indies, is somewhat of a mystery. "Gibbon" was most probably taken directly from an aboriginal language and meant, well, gibbon.

There is the chance, however, that "gibbon" meant something else entirely in that language. Adopting native words into English without knowing the language first can be risky. Captain James Cook, the first European explorer of Australia, thought the native people were saying that the funny-looking critter with the pouch was called a "kangaroo." But later linguists, upon learning the Aboriginal languages fully, found no such word as "kangaroo" in any of them. So it's possible that the Aborigines had been trying to say something quite different to Captain Cook, perhaps "Please go home now."

http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/animals/mammals/gibbon/


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

LOL thanks for that informative post Debbie5! That was quite fascinating 

I think I still might use it and an insult... ;P


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

*Full moon for Halloween this year 2012*

So I saw an article today that stated we have a full moon planned for Halloween this year.

As cool as that may be, it is also going to heavily affect lighting. You have two chances between now and then to see what the lighting is going to be, or as close to the ambient light as you will get.

Tonight, August 31st is a full moon, or a Blue moon actually, last one until 2015.

Then there will be a full moon at the end of September. So get out there and check out your yard and see the lighting situation. You will have more than a street light to contend with this year.

Happy planning all, and maybe include a werewolf.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I would be happy if it wasn't windy and raining. Again.


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

I checked it out other night and moon was so low here that the trees were covering it from my yard so my yard was still very dark hope it be that way Halloween


----------



## Haunt Maker (Sep 2, 2012)

MrGrimm said:


> Awesome news! This MUST be a good omen right?!?


Speaking as a Wicca, I can honestly say that Full moon on Samhain is VERY good!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yess. I love the full moon! That'll create a great atomosphere!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Excellent news!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Perfect! I'm with everyone hoping we have nice weather to go along with it!


----------

